# GBAtemp Band



## tshu (Apr 5, 2007)

Might be fun. Yes? Discuss:


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

I call tamborine






Photoshop ready picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If bigger needed, Say so, and will do.


----------



## OSW (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in!, i'll be... er... the vocalist!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

Sure might be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since I don't know anything about getting the music sync'ed, how would we do that?


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Sure might be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if its that serious... I got the impression that it was gonna be some sort of wide photoshop thinger like this:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...ndpost&p=608685


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play Bass and drums very well but I'm an arse to be with.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure might be fun.
> ...


Wasn't sure myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just thought I'd ask, since it's really an interesting topic. But I'm sure _if_ it is that serious, someone will know how we should do that.

We sure need a lot of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if we're about to do this, I mean.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play all 5 star song on Daigasso!

Q~


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm still learning, not a pro yet, so I guess...

*I'll be the band's groupie...*





for now.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

As someone mentioned in another post.. Audacity is free, and cross-platform.
We can start with a click track, lay down a rhythm bed of drum&bass, let the guitarist & keyboardist have it, then vocals after that.
Or really as long as there's a click on a separate track, anybody can start.

I wouldn't mind giving it a go. I can start off with a drum skeleton.

Since we all live so far away from each other, hadrian's arsedness prolly wouldn't be a problem..


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 5, 2007)

i can play bass/guitar


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2007)

I can... play violin. And the keyboard, kind of.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play the Daxophone. And the Theremin (Google is your friend). And a weird kind of PS/2-QWERTY-keyboard-to-sound adapter thingy (a kind of synthesizer with a QWERTY keyboard as the, um, keyboard). 

Why? Because "regular" instruments take time to learn.


----------



## Opium (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play Acoustic Guitar


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

Yaaaaay.... it's going somewhere....
I'd do... guitar... as everyone else... I can also do some sand-egg-thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaand maybe some tambourine


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play keyboard and piano


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> As someone mentioned in another post.. Audacity is free, and cross-platform.
> We can start with a click track, lay down a rhythm bed of drum&bass, let the guitarist & keyboardist have it, then vocals after that.
> Or really as long as there's a click on a separate track, anybody can start.
> 
> ...


Sounds promising mthr! And since audacity runs on every OS there's no excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we need a plan/concept first, before we start (who plays which instrument, which song and so on). Otherwise everybody would be just freestyling around. And, actually, I'll have to admit that I can't read notes, only tabs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, any ideas for our first song? Some indie/alternative/rock'n roll cover version just to see how things turn out?!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 5, 2007)

I can do vocals


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play the Kazoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I don't actually have a kazoo anymore... wait, why don't I have a kazoo? They're awesome! *makes note to buy a Kazoo next time she's near the Early Learning Centre*

(I'm joking of course, I think you guys'll make an awesome band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll make a basic drum track, very basic, that'll stretch to a 2.5 minute song, with verses, choruses and a bridge or so.
I'm "kidfull" this week so time is spotty, if someone beats me to it that's fine. It's not like we can't do more than one song.
If we start simple, we can more easily see if it'll work, then complex it up on the next tune, etc...

There's always room for kazoo btw..


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play guitar.

Maybe we can do a rock version of the Steel Samurai theme


----------



## Mchart (Apr 5, 2007)

I can play my harmonica and my Kaoss Pad 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9hSaajMv9E


----------



## Shinji (Apr 5, 2007)

So are you guys going to do the synth-ed music route or are you going to like...record a track, upload it, have someone record another layer on the track and hand it around like that?  Either way, sounds fun


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I can also play this thing: 




...but who can't?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Don't know what it's called, and I have no way of finding out but looking up every possible musical instrument by picture and then finding out its name... don't wanna...  laaaazyyy)


----------



## TheStump (Apr 5, 2007)

i can make 'click' noises and 'shoe be do' sounds. Thats good ...right?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Oh, yeah, I can also play this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a "Jew's Harp" ... wikipedia told me about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In germany we call it a "Maultrommel". Sounds pretty funny, doesn't it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew%27s_harp

I'm  not that good at making base-lines, so I'll wait for you (mthr) or anyone to do it.
@Shinji: I'm not quite sure but I think we'll do the latter.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> In germany we call it a "Maultrommel". Sounds pretty funny, doesn't it.


The "mouth drum"?


----------



## jvarg (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I can play the Daxophone. And the Theremin (Google is your friend). And a weird kind of PS/2-QWERTY-keyboard-to-sound adapter thingy (a kind of synthesizer with a QWERTY keyboard as the, um, keyboard).
> 
> Why? Because "regular" instruments take time to learn.Â



I'm sure you can _play_ with a theremin, but unless you have perfect pitch, I doubt you can play anything that sounds lovelier than my bowel movements.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 5, 2007)

im on the triangle. However somebody has to send me one in the post first free of chrage


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 5, 2007)

Um.... well I can play piano/keyboard, electric guitar (nothing fancy, mind you lol, cant compare it to my mad piano skillz ...yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I can sing. 
Or atleast thats what the grades say, I don't think I sound that great... I'm a soprano btw, but I've got a decent range, not just squeaky high notes XD.

So yeah, this sounds cool, but I think this has already been tried (or talked about) before?


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(bruceleeroy @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I'm sure you can _play_ with a theremin, but unless you have perfect pitch, I doubt you can play anything that sounds lovelier than my bowel movements.


Don't know about your bowel movements ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I do know how to play it without people wishing to pull their teeth out, cats committing suicide and bats colliding with walls. That's better than most   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask me about the daxophone, though


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

I've heard Ms. Dragonfall's piano, and it is indeed lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I'm uploading a drum track, in AIFF format (lossless) and an MP3 just so people can quickly check it for worthwhiledness.
Again, I've got the kids this week, so I did not have time for subtlety. Forgive plz.
countdown->verse1->chorus1->verse2->chorus2->bridge->verse/lead->verse3->chorus3->chorus4
It's about 2:15 in length, and very basic. Certainly it can be chopped up to a different order if you want.
Here ya go:
The MP3 file
The AIFF file


----------



## Mchart (Apr 5, 2007)

I call the cowbell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBqPHJhmFHo

I've gotta a fever! And the only prescription is more cowbell!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, and I did include cowbell, but probably we need moar..


----------



## tshu (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I can play the Daxophone. And the Theremin (Google is your friend). And a weird kind of PS/2-QWERTY-keyboard-to-sound adapter thingy (a kind of synthesizer with a QWERTY keyboard as the, um, keyboard).
> 
> Why? Because "regular" instruments take time to learn.Â


omg. theremin. you're in the band.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could add banjo, harmonica or guitar or glockenspiel. Or mandolin.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can play the Daxophone. And the Theremin (Google is your friend). And a weird kind of PS/2-QWERTY-keyboard-to-sound adapter thingy (a kind of synthesizer with a QWERTY keyboard as the, um, keyboard).
> ...


Forbidden Planet soundtrack FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I love theremiins)


----------



## tshu (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I've heard Ms. Dragonfall's piano, and it is indeed lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I guess we need a chord progression now.


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll try to get some chords on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooo exciting.


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

Simplest chord progression in the world

Em - C - D - Em

Uploading ATM

http://download.yousendit.com/170407EC1598090F (Guitar and Drums)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice! I'll try to add a second (distorted) guitar. =)

Downloading ATM


----------



## Verocity (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Oh, and I did include cowbell, but probably we need moar..




You can never have enough cowbell. 

Oh and I play drums, I play the drums really well


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 5, 2007)

are we seriously going to do this?


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool Beans Mash!

Well, I'm off to the park with the boys.. but you guys go wild... I'll expect a kazoo solo when I get back!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 5, 2007)

So what kind of music are we doing?

If I can add something with the keyboard/piano, I just make it up to go along with the chords or as the principle melody?


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I would generally think the vocalist has the main melody, and that the keyboard usually follows it or acompanies it.

We need some sort of catchy chorus though. Do you fancy coming up with a good hook


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 5, 2007)

Well in the instrumental part of the song (maybe the bridge?), keyboard/piano sometimes does play the melody, just listen to something like coldplay or keane.

Anyways, I reckon we will be singing about gbatemp? lol.


----------



## Verocity (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a beat I put together.

It needs something but it has a main beat and a good ending, someone needs to split the beat and fade it out and do a guitar solor or something.

Anyway here it is.

GBATemp Band - Heavy Metal Drums


----------



## Relys (Apr 5, 2007)

meh.. I play the piano and the drums..


----------



## bobrules (Apr 5, 2007)

I play the violin.~


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey all, this is starting out well!

We should though have something on the first post..
like, collect all the sounds, and group them in songs, so we don't run around with 30 different versions of one song, and have loads of tracks of things we dont know where it should be...

you get my point?


By the way: 
I like the sound of your drums, mthrnite!

Oh, and... just my opinion, but wouldn't it be smarter to just...
give orders (in a lack of better english vocabulary) on who should do what... instead of several people just create stuff?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my contribution - Mthrnite, Mash 'n Me. I know it's not the best, but I really need to get used to my new setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp_Band_Song.m4a (AAC) - 3.45 MB

GBAtemp_Band_Song.aif (AIFF) - 25.84 MB



QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Oh, and... just my opinion, but wouldn't it be smarter to just...
> give orders (in a lack of better english vocabulary) on who should do what... instead of several people just create stuff?


I second your point! We should get things sorted a little for the first real project. At the moment it's more like 'jam with the temps'.


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't suppose you could post your scooped guitar on it's own. I wanna redo my part to go well with it


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha.. that would actually be an awesome album name:
"Jam with the tempers" (tempers as in: temper)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

*works on logo for *The G-Bats**


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

@mash: Of course, let me upload it. Is AAC good enough, or do you need the aif?


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't suppose you can upload the AIFF, that way I can multi-track it properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking that my clean guitar is way too loud ATM


----------



## dice (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldn't mind managing the band as long I get an 80% cut off all profits.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2007)

That'll take ages (about 10 minutes left). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The m4a version is already online, though.


*edit:*lol @ dice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edit2:* It's finished uploading (rar'd it): aiff version


Now with working links.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I wouldn't mind managing the band as long I get an 80% cut off all profits.Â



dude your sig... isnt that mthrnitE?


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool, I'll try to come up with a better guitar part tommorow, for now I sleep


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 6, 2007)

I made this myself.
pff here click


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind managing the band as long I get an 80% cut off all profits.
> ...


He's my love child


----------



## OSW (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> I can play all 5 star song on Daigasso!
> 
> Q~



haha! good one.

just for refernce if something actually gets made, even though i said i'd be a vocalist, never said i'd be a good one XD


----------



## tshu (Apr 6, 2007)

I probably should not have been the one to start the topic, because I won't be around often enough to update the original post with all of the information. mthrnite?


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 6, 2007)

*lurks* Me make teh wild animal sounds during the sexy partz!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2007)

..and with that, dear readers.. we close this topic, to rebirth it OVER HERE in a slightly more orderly fashion (or not, lol.)
Looks liek we got somethin' cookin' so let's keep it hot! Thanks to tshu for inspiration, whatta guy!
*CLICK ME!*


----------

